# Sioux Falls FT



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone have information. My cell was bad. I think I heard a quad with the longest bird 150 yards and 2 retired. VERY TIGHT.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm not sure about 150 yards. Maybe 200-250.

This is what I have. Sorry if any errors...

Qual:

1 - 47
2 -19
3 - 21
4 - 18

Open callback to land blind:
1, 2, 10, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23, 28, 30, 31, 33, 35, 36, 38, 40, 41, 43, 46, 47, 49, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 61, 62, 64, 65, 67, 68, 69, 71, 76, 78, 79, 81, 83.


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Qual 
1st Holy Mackerel Der Kingphish Jeff Horsely
2nd Whiskey Creek Shade Steve Blythe
3rd CK's Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds Brad Lhotak
4th Aksarbens Black Strorm Dave Grevlos
Res Jam Watermarks Shadow Dancer Charles Hays
Jam Goldeneyes Oopsie Daisy Clark Emery
Jam RMR Lean Mac N Cheez Jim Beck
Jam Dominator Boots She Worth It Steve Blythe


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratulations Clark on the Jam!!!  

Angie


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

There are 27 back for the water blind. The 2nd was a double land blind
BOTH under the arc of the flyer.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> There are 27 back for the water blind. The 2nd was a double land blind
> BOTH under the arc of the flyer.


Under the arc of the first series flyer?

Or did they shoot new flyers?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Ted,

My string and tin cans are having a little problem between South Dakota and Mississippi! From a scratchy and limited conversation, I heard that the 2nd series was a double blind under the arc of the flyer which I took to be the first series flyer. I know that both lines were very close together, there was a poison bird at about 150 yards and the second blind was almost 200 yards past the poison bird.

I got this call at 1:50 p.m. and hesitated to post since our cell reception is so bad. But, with that said; when I have a dog away from home running, any word is better than a blank even if the yardage is off a bit.


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Angie!

It was a great trial.

Beautiful grounds, excellent tests and judges, flawless workers and friendly club members.

Thanks SVRC!

Clark


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> Ted,
> 
> My string and tin cans are having a little problem between South Dakota and Mississippi! From a scratchy and limited conversation, I heard that the 2nd series was a double blind under the arc of the flyer which I took to be the first series flyer. I know that both lines were very close together, there was a poison bird at about 150 yards and the second blind was almost 200 yards past the poison bird.
> 
> I got this call at 1:50 p.m. and hesitated to post since our cell reception is so bad. But, with that said; when I have a dog away from home running, any word is better than a blank even if the yardage is off a bit.


When you get your tin cans up and running, would you ask if the judges informed the handlers - or if it was otherwise apparent - that the dogs were required to run between two goal posts - on the one side the flyer boxes and the other the old fall?

Good luck to your dog! 

Who is running him/her?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

oakwood said:


> Qual
> 1st Holy Mackerel Der Kingphish Jeff Horsely


Big Congrats to Jeff, Amos & Andy Bunn! :lol:


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Sounds like poor cell service, but does anyone of the Derby callbacks. Curious to see how my little girl is doing with Kate.


----------



## coryf (Aug 14, 2004)

All I can tell you is there was 16 dogs called back to the 4th series that will start tomorrow.


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 4th 10, 11, 14, 20, 22, 28, 46, 61, 64, 67, 71, 78, 79, 83

Amat call backs to the 3rd - 2. 3, 4, 8,9,11,17, 19, 21, 25, 27, 28, 29, 32, 34, 37, 40, 41, 48, 50, 52, 53, 57, 61, 62, 64, 66, 67, 68, 70

sorry, didn't get the derby callbacks.

GA


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

*open*

any news on the open?

Bill


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

OPEN

1- Beck with Cody
2- Liz Jerome
3- Beck - ?
4- Susan Kretchel with Condo
Eckett 2 jams
Moody jam with Larry


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 2ND IN THE OPEN LIZ AND JACK!!!!

WAY TO GO!!!!*_

P & J


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Gwen Jones said:
> 
> 
> > There are 27 back for the water blind. The 2nd was a double land blind
> ...



There was actually a dead duck thrown from a winger, right to left, not a live flyer. Both lines were under the arc of the throw. I think the arc of the poison bird was in front of the crates. The old flyer fall from the land marks on Friday was definitely in the picture. Marks were run to the north, blinds were run to the east, across the marks. My memory is a bit fuzzy. I helped get it set up, then went to work another stake for the morning.

Am:

1 - Mark Rosenblum, Norman
2 - Dennis Pugh, Harry
3- Chuck Mize, Dakota
4 - Kate Workman, Rider
RJ - Beverly Busler, Razz
Jams
Lee Jolley , Jolie
Mark Rosenblum, Morey
Dennis MItchell, Gus
Van Qualls, Jackie
Monte Wulf, Otter
Amy Hunt, Cha Cha


Derby:

1 -Tim Melham, Otis
2 - Bill Burks, Judy
3 - Greg Nelson, Rascal
4 - Wally Riffle or Charlie Moody, Kayla
RJ - Steve Blythe, Finn
Jams
Beverly Busler, Rawhide
Tony Despenas, Toby
Dave Grevlos, Weezie
Charlie Moody, Tank
Sol Semmler, Tug
Kate Workman, Zoey
Bart Peterson, Grace

Sorry if anyone catches errors. I'm tired and had a couple after we were done. I don't want to leave anyone out by mistake, so congrats to all. Special congratulations to our club members who had success this weekend. Thanks to everyone who came to compete, and thanks to the judges.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Amateur*

Congratulations Chuck & Marj on Dakota's 3rd!! Glad to see he is finally healthy again. What a come back kid!!
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Congrats Mark*

Congratulations on the Am win with Norman - nice!

Jam with Morey also - good stuff!

All the best,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Chuck & Marj!!!! What a nice way to come back. All the rehab you did was sure worth it.

Let us know how the pup is doing............

Bob


----------

